# black and tan rough coated collie



## strollingbones (Jul 14, 2019)

so i rescued him when someone tossed him out at a local abandoned store.....he is a great dog...beautiful to watch run with his long hair....but he nudges.....nudges hard....and nips....i understand this is herding behavior but i need to curtail it...other than the nudges and not liking leashes and hating baths and refusing to have his hair cut ..he is fine...

any suggestions of stopping the nudging would be appreciated.


----------



## beautress (Jul 14, 2019)

Find a rancher who needs a good, athletic, motivated animal and has a lap dog to trade for it. You'll both benefit. And both animals will have lives of sunshine and meaningful joy.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 14, 2019)

wont do....love the dog and i have 10 acres for him to roam and keep deers away from garden....i just want the nudging to stop...loki is a good dog....








plus it took me 2 months of sitting down the road....regardless of weather to get him to trust me....he was terrified of people...he has been with me for 10 months....he will stay


----------



## OldLady (Jul 14, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> so i rescued him when someone tossed him out at a local abandoned store.....he is a great dog...beautiful to watch run with his long hair....but he nudges.....nudges hard....and nips....i understand this is herding behavior but i need to curtail it...other than the nudges and not liking leashes and hating baths and refusing to have his hair cut ..he is fine...
> 
> any suggestions of stopping the nudging would be appreciated.


On the Dog Whisperer once, he took the herding dog  to a sheep farm and let him have at it.  The dog was going to go there every week for training and a "workout" that was supposed to get it out of his system, I guess.

Wonder if they will herd turkeys?  You could always ask your neighbor....


----------



## beautress (Jul 14, 2019)

Lovely dogs, strollingbones. I looked up "How to stop a dog from nudging", and this advice popped up: "Demand Behaviors in Dogs - Whole Dog Journal" I'm not sure I understand dog behaviors well enough to know what the author of this is talking about. Your read may find whether or not it is relevant to your dog's habit. Best wishes in making peace with your adorable pet.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 14, 2019)

Seriously, maybe try emailing one of these people.  They train Loki's.  I'm sure they deal with it all the time.  (Believe it or not, there are Youtube videos out there on how to train your dog to herd chickens.  I'm not lying)

AHBA


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 14, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> so i rescued him when someone tossed him out at a local abandoned store.....he is a great dog...beautiful to watch run with his long hair....but he nudges.....nudges hard....and nips....i understand this is herding behavior but i need to curtail it...other than the nudges and not liking leashes and hating baths and refusing to have his hair cut ..he is fine...
> 
> any suggestions of stopping the nudging would be appreciated.


I got a non  pound rescue to who was sick ,abused, abandoned ,and found by a junkie ...All  I can tell ya man is patience and persistence ...I never had a nipping problem with a dog so i dunno 

The nudge my dog does that when he wants to be pet and scratched   ...the nudge is just his way of telling ya something ...concentrate on the nipping ...it took me just a few days to get mine comfortable on the leash......not that it needs one.. it just follows me everywhere anyway .


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 14, 2019)

he has become the velcro dog....the nipping is getting better....and he is beginning to trust others....i am just starting to work with him ....he is easily distracted so sessions have to be short and sweet....this is not my first rodeo with an abused animal...collies are a mess..note the dog on the right is a damn  mess too...


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2019)

If you punish a dog, you must do it immediately to stop the behavior.  So my dog used to nip, and when he did, I'd immediately swat his nose (not too hard!) and scold him.  He stopped.  I never did anything about the nudging because it was him telling us what he wanted and we thought it was adorable.  However, as he got older, he became more of an old man, and would nudge us pretty emphatically if he wanted something lol


----------



## OldLady (Jul 14, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> he has become the velcro dog....the nipping is getting better....and he is beginning to trust others....i am just starting to work with him ....he is easily distracted so sessions have to be short and sweet....this is not my first rodeo with an abused animal...collies are a mess..note the dog on the right is a damn  mess too...


My dad had a Lassie collie--most neurotic dog I ever knew.  She had been neglected/abused some, too, I guess.  My brother rescued her and then he moved some place that wouldn't allow dogs.  So dad "dog sat" and by the time my brother found a pet friendly place to live, dad refused to give her back.  She had a very good life with my dad.  He treated her like a baby.  Traded cars so she would have a bigger back window to look out of.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 14, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> so i rescued him when someone tossed him out at a local abandoned store.....he is a great dog...beautiful to watch run with his long hair....but he nudges.....nudges hard....and nips....i understand this is herding behavior but i need to curtail it...other than the nudges and not liking leashes and hating baths and refusing to have his hair cut ..he is fine...
> 
> any suggestions of stopping the nudging would be appreciated.


And Loki is trying to figure out how to get you to stop putting that goddamned leash on him.  Talk about "nudging."  Look at it from his point of view.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 14, 2019)

he hates that leash....walking him home the first day i got a leash on him ....was hell....it was about a mile from where he was staying to the house....it took hours....he would roll and refuse to move...treats didnt move him....and  now he is shedding ....as are they all...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 14, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> so i rescued him when someone tossed him out at a local abandoned store.....he is a great dog...beautiful to watch run with his long hair....but he nudges.....nudges hard....and nips....i understand this is herding behavior but i need to curtail it...other than the nudges and not liking leashes and hating baths and refusing to have his hair cut ..he is fine...
> 
> any suggestions of stopping the nudging would be appreciated.


are ya sure ya want to do that? What happens if dementia sets in and ya cant find your way, he could herd you back home.


----------

